# First Shaving set



## bitshird (Oct 27, 2009)

A year ago I bought the Knot and Mach 3 head from Anthony at http://www.thegoldennib.com/
it's a 22 mm best badger if memory serves, done on some Amboyna Burl 
Comments welcome,


----------



## Mark (Oct 27, 2009)

That looks very nice.

As  a newbie to the art of turning, I'm astounded at the huge number of things that can be done on a lathe.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## TomW (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice!  Will the brush hang with the hair down?  I think this is important for drainage.

Good job
Tom


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 27, 2009)

Great looking set, Ken. Almost too nice to sell or offer as a gift. Keeper for sure!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Oct 27, 2009)

TomW said:


> Nice! Will the brush hang with the hair down? I think this is important for drainage.


 
Shows it hanging brush end down:
http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=5&zenid=cd1157a50490bd5ce7a73f6a8701ff3d


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 27, 2009)

Ken,
Super looking.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 27, 2009)

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> Shows it hanging brush end down:
> http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=5&zenid=cd1157a50490bd5ce7a73f6a8701ff3d



By Jove I believe your right!! And yes it will,


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sweet, was going to make a set in bog oak but i haven't got a blank large enough to do both. The pieces i have, one is blacker than the other


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 27, 2009)

Took you 3 years to grow enough hair for your first shave???  Lay off the moonshine Buddy!  Better send the shaver over here.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 27, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Took you 3 years to grow enough hair for your first shave???  Lay off the moonshine Buddy!  Better send the shaver over here.



The shine is about all that keeps me going. (by the way round these here parts we refer to that particular beverage as McNairy Spring Water, and it will remove hair from your face3 and put it on you stomach :hypnotized::hypnotized:


----------



## louisbry (Oct 27, 2009)

Great looking set.  Good choice of wood.


----------



## fernhills (Oct 27, 2009)

Ken, nice work,love that Amboyna. If i could say one thing. I have been making them for the past year and i learned one thing in the way the set looks best when hung on the stand.
When turning them place the curve at a midway favoring towards brush so it isn`t top heavy when hung brush down. Then also put a curve midway in the razor handle, favoring the head so that when hung on stand head down it would be even with brush handle on stand. I can take pic of what i mean, if you, want tomorrow.  Carl


----------



## Rollerbob (Oct 27, 2009)

Ken, looking good over here in Texas!! Got some of those brushes and razors, just finding time to turn them.<sigh>


----------



## el_d (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice Job Ken. Good looking set.

What kind of finish did you put on it?


----------



## razor524 (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks real nice!!  Take a look at what the want for those on theartofshaving.com.


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 28, 2009)

Excellent Job.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 28, 2009)

nicely done!


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice work Ken!!


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Oct 28, 2009)

Great set Ken, and great timing.  I just got my first order of parts from Anthony (great guy to do business with).  This will be a couple firsts for me; first shaving set and first non-wood project.
I want to make a set for my son for Christmas.  He is a little unconcerned about exposing wooden things to water (and soaking an inlaid cutting board in the sink for two days) to I decided to go with Anthony's alternate material.  What did you use as a finish to protect the wood.  Amboyna is one of my favorites but I'm not sure how well it will stand up to the bathroom humidity.  I see CSUSA has some stabalized cherry burl (my all time favorite) so maybe I'll try some of that.  Would really like to try a set in African Blackwood but getting a proper finish to stick to that oily species might be a problem.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Oct 28, 2009)

fernhills said:


> Ken, nice work,love that Amboyna. If i could say one thing. I have been making them for the past year and i learned one thing in the way the set looks best when hung on the stand.
> When turning them place the curve at a midway favoring towards brush so it isn`t top heavy when hung brush down. Then also put a curve midway in the razor handle, favoring the head so that when hung on stand head down it would be even with brush handle on stand. I can take pic of what i mean, if you, want tomorrow.  Carl



Hi Carl,

I would love to see the photos.  This is a new project for me and any info is bound to help.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 28, 2009)

el_d said:


> Nice Job Ken. Good looking set.
> 
> What kind of finish did you put on it?





Larry in Harrow said:


> Great set Ken, and great timing.  I just got my first order of parts from Anthony (great guy to do business with).  This will be a couple firsts for me; first shaving set and first non-wood project.
> I want to make a set for my son for Christmas.  He is a little unconcerned about exposing wooden things to water (and soaking an inlaid cutting board in the sink for two days) to I decided to go with Anthony's alternate material.  What did you use as a finish to protect the wood.  Amboyna is one of my favorites but I'm not sure how well it will stand up to the bathroom humidity.  I see CSUSA has some stabalized cherry burl (my all time favorite) so maybe I'll try some of that.  Would really like to try a set in African Blackwood but getting a proper finish to stick to that oily species might be a problem.
> Thanks for posting.



The wood's finished about 10 coats of thin CA, the hole for the knot was saturated with CA as was the hole for the screw in the Razor handle then drilled again ad repeatedly filled with thin CA, after mounting the knot and the razor head I used a very small brush and brushed epoxy on the joints ans exposed wood.


----------



## fernhills (Oct 29, 2009)

Larry in Harrow said:


> Hi Carl,
> 
> I would love to see the photos.  This is a new project for me and any info is bound to help.



   Hi, i don`t have a matching set on hand turned in that way, so i put together a mismatch to show you what i mean.  Carl


----------



## Daniel (Oct 29, 2009)

What you cannot learn in a day around here. I never would have given it a second thought which way a shaving brush hangs. I am determined to get one of these made for myself though. And Amboyna!!! now you are talking. Nice set.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 1, 2009)

I quit shaving the day I retired, so don't need the brush and razor, but thinking they might do well in my booth... probably won't have time to do any for the fall though.

The new Wood Turning Design magazine came the other day and the first article is a brush and mug set.... thinking the mug, brush and razor would be gem dandy combo for a gift item.


----------

